# keyboard doesn't work in X

## indietrash

keyboard doesn't work when I startx. not even ctrl+alt+backspace or ctrl+alt+fN

xorg config: http://dpaste.com/107574

xorg log: http://dpaste.com/108001/

emerge info: http://dpaste.com/107998/

make conf: http://dpaste.com/108000/

rc: http://dpaste.com/108003/

ps: http://dpaste.com/108002/Last edited by indietrash on Fri Oct 16, 2009 8:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, you should read this thread : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-722498.html

----------

## indietrash

what? that seems over my head. I just want my keyboard working. it worked on my last install, but now it doesn't.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

post these things and maybe you can get some help

```

emerge --info

```

the contents of /etc/make.conf, /etc/X11/xorg.conf, /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

ps ax | grep -iE "hal|consolekit|dbus"

```

----------

## d2_racing

Also, can you post this :

```

# rc-update show

```

----------

## dmpogo

You must reemerge  xf86-input-keyboard (since this is the driver you are using) and, being at it xf86-input-mouse.

These two drivers were not automatically reemerged/recompiled (but have to) when upgrading to xorg-1.6

----------

## indietrash

 *dmpogo wrote:*   

> You must reemerge  xf86-input-keyboard (since this is the driver you are using) and, being at it xf86-input-mouse.
> 
> These two drivers were not automatically reemerged/recompiled (but have to) when upgrading to xorg-1.6

 

this did nothing.

I've posted all the requested info in the op. looking at the log, the error seems to be:

```
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
```

----------

## USTruck

This is due by upgrade xorg version 1.5, it use HAL to get settings of Keyb.

Read previous forum link to solve your problem.

One post require copy of your make.conf -> verify or create line : INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev"

reemerge xorg to have all input driver.

----------

## dmpogo

 *indietrash wrote:*   

>  *dmpogo wrote:*   You must reemerge  xf86-input-keyboard (since this is the driver you are using) and, being at it xf86-input-mouse.
> 
> These two drivers were not automatically reemerged/recompiled (but have to) when upgrading to xorg-1.6 
> 
> this did nothing.
> ...

 

Ah, if you want to avoid HAL and use keyboard and mouse drivers as your xorg.conf indicates, you must add 

     Option     "AutoAddDevices"        "False"

in Section "ServerFlags"

Otherwise you should delete all InputDevice sections from xorg.conf and configure HAL

----------

## indietrash

auto false = win. thanks!  :Smile: 

----------

